# Light mold on wood chunks



## sparxxbq (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey everyone.

Bought some wood last week and I threw it in a tub, went to go look at it today and there was some mold on a decent portion on the pecan and a very small amount on a few chunks of the cherry. 

Should I just toss it out if it has mold on it?


----------



## linguica (Jan 17, 2013)

Comments form the past.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/54060/my-pecan-chunks-are-wet-and-moldy


----------



## sparxxbq (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks!

I didnt think I should use them. Probably better just to toss all of it out even if there is no mold on it right? They were all in the same container.


----------

